# Wie .Net TextBox auslesen?



## Crymes (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ih probiere mich gerade nach einiger Zeit in der Konsole an einer Windows-Forms Anwendung.
Könt ihr mir sagen, wie ich bei einem Klick auf den    button2    die Zeichen der    textBx1     in einer Variable des Typs String speicher?

Hier der Code (Visual Studio 2010 Express):


```
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]#pragma[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]once
#include[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"ctime"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]#include[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"sstream"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]int[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] zufallszahl;
　
　
　
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]int[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] neuezahl ()
{
srand(time(NULL));
zufallszahl = rand() %1000;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]return[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2](0);
}
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]namespace[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] Zahlenraten_Klick {
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]namespace[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]namespace[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System::ComponentModel;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]namespace[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System::Collections;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]namespace[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System::Windows::Forms;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]namespace[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System::Data;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]namespace[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System::Drawing;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]<summary>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// Zusammenfassung für Form1[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]</summary>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]public[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]ref[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]class[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] Form1 : [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]public[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System::Windows::Forms::Form
{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]public[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]:
Form1([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]void[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2])
{
InitializeComponent();
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]//[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]//TODO: Konstruktorcode hier hinzufügen.[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]//[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]}
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]protected[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]:
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]<summary>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// Verwendete Ressourcen bereinigen.[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]</summary>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]~Form1()
{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]if[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] (components)
{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]delete[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] components;
}
}
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]: System::Windows::Forms::Button^ button1;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]protected[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]: 
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]: System::Windows::Forms::Button^ button2;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]: System::Windows::Forms::TextBox^ textBox1;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]: System::Windows::Forms::ListBox^ listBox1;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]:
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]<summary>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// Erforderliche Designervariable.[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]</summary>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]System::ComponentModel::Container ^components;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]#pragma[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]region[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] Windows Form Designer generated code
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]<summary>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// Erforderliche Methode für die Designerunterstützung.[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// Der Inhalt der Methode darf nicht mit dem Code-Editor geändert werden.[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]/// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]</summary>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]void[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] InitializeComponent([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]void[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2])
{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button1 = ([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]gcnew[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System::Windows::Forms::Button());
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button2 = ([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]gcnew[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System::Windows::Forms::Button());
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->textBox1 = ([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]gcnew[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System::Windows::Forms::TextBox());
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->listBox1 = ([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]gcnew[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System::Windows::Forms::ListBox());
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->SuspendLayout();
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// button1[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button1->Location = System::Drawing::Point(138, 12);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button1->Name = L[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"button1"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button1->Size = System::Drawing::Size(100, 56);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button1->TabIndex = 0;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button1->Text = L[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"Neue Zufallszahl"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button1->UseVisualStyleBackColor = [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]true[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button1->Click += [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]gcnew[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System::EventHandler([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2], &Form1::button1_Click);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// button2[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button2->Location = System::Drawing::Point(138, 147);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button2->Name = L[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"button2"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button2->Size = System::Drawing::Size(100, 53);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button2->TabIndex = 1;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button2->Text = L[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"Go!"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button2->UseVisualStyleBackColor = [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]true[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button2->Click += [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]gcnew[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System::EventHandler([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2], &Form1::button2_Click);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// textBox1[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->textBox1->Location = System::Drawing::Point(138, 220);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->textBox1->Multiline = [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]true[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->textBox1->Name = L[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"textBox1"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->textBox1->Size = System::Drawing::Size(100, 34);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->textBox1->TabIndex = 2;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// listBox1[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->listBox1->FormattingEnabled = [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]true[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->listBox1->Location = System::Drawing::Point(12, 3);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->listBox1->Name = L[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"listBox1"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->listBox1->Size = System::Drawing::Size(120, 251);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->listBox1->TabIndex = 3;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// Form1[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->AutoScaleDimensions = System::Drawing::SizeF(6, 13);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->AutoScaleMode = System::Windows::Forms::AutoScaleMode::Font;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->ClientSize = System::Drawing::Size(292, 266);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->Controls->Add([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->listBox1);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->Controls->Add([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->textBox1);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->Controls->Add([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button2);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->Controls->Add([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->button1);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->Name = L[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"Form1"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->Text = L[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"Form1"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->ResumeLayout([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]false[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]);
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]this[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]->PerformLayout();
}
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]#pragma[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]endregion[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]: System::Void button1_Click(System::Object^ sender, System::EventArgs^ e) {
neuezahl();
}
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]: System::Void button2_Click(System::Object^ sender, System::EventArgs^ e) {

}
};
}
　
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
Ist diese Sprache eigentlich in ORdnung oder würdet ihr mir eine andere empfehlen?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## deckard-cain (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde dir empfehlen auf .Net C# oder VB.Net umzusteigen.
Auch wenn C und C++ in der Vergangenheit tolle Programmiersprachen waren, 
tust du dich mit C# oder VB.Net soviel leichter, vor allem bei der GUI-Entwicklung.

Deinen vorhandenen Code kannst Du in wenigen Zeilen verfassen und musst dich um 
so Dinge wie Garbage-Collection etc. nicht mehr kümmern, weil das inzwischen das 
.Net-Framework für dich erledigt.

Baue das Form am besten für den Anfang mit dem Designer. Per Doppelklick auf das 
entsprechende Control legt er dir die EventHandler an, die du nur noch mit Leben füllen 
musst.

Wenn du dann eine StringVariable in deinem Form hast, füllst du sie im EventHandler des buttons2 
ungefähr so:

private string myStr = String.Empty;

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]private void button2_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e) {[/FONT]
myStr = textBx1.Text;

}

Gruß

deckard-cain


----------



## Crymes (26. Februar 2011)

Erstmal Danke.
Ich bräuchste möglichst eine Sprache, die auch die nächsten 10 Jahre noch aktuell ist.
Ich hab auf C++ in der Konsole ein Programm geschrieben (Zahlenraten) dass ich hier in eine Oberfläche Portieren möchte.
Welche Sprache (von denen, die Geschirre SDKs ham) ist am meisten mit C++ verwand?
Ich würde nämlich gerne die ganzen Funktionen und die Syntax mitnehmen.


----------



## deckard-cain (26. Februar 2011)

Am ähnlichsten ist immer noch C#.
Allerdings wirst du um neue Syntax und Befehle / Funktionen nicht drum herum kommen.

Für einen erfahrenen Programmierer stellt es aber kein Problem dar, in C# einzusteigen.
Habe das selbst vor ein paar Jahren mitgemacht. Man gewöhnt sich recht schnell an die neue 
Syntax und die Konstrukte. Hat man erstmal eine .Net-Sprache begriffen, sind auch alle anderen einfach 
zu verstehen. Das Gewöhnungsdürftigste im Vergleich zu C++ ist wohl die Anlehnung an Java mit dem '.' Operator.
Dank des Visual Studio 2010 ist das aber eigentlich auch kein Problem. Und das schönste ist, die Querelen mit den 
Pointern in C++ gehören der Vergangenheit an. 

Zur Zukunftssicherheit kann ich nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass C# so schnell nicht abgelöst werden wird.
Im Gegenteil, sie entwickelt sich immer weiter, ist sie doch neben VB.Net die primäre .Net Entwicklungssprache.
Dank der großen Community im Netz finden sich tausende Code-Beispiele für alle möglichen Probleme.

Ich sage immer, Programmiersprachen sind nur Dialekte, die Algorithmen sind das entscheidende.


----------



## Crymes (26. Februar 2011)

Also, wenn ich mit solchen Fenstern und Buttons von dieser .Net Erweiterung (Was auch imer das gnau ist) eine Windows-Anwendung erstellen möchte, dann stehen zur Näheren Auswahl Visual Basic und C Sharp?


----------



## deckard-cain (26. Februar 2011)

Als primäre Programmiersprachen, ja.

Es gibt natürlich noch weitere, wie J# etc. aber die sind weniger verbreitet.

Mit einfach meine ich folgendes:

Ich habe ein neues Projekt erstellt als Windows-Forms-Anwendung, habe über den Designer eine Textbox und 
einen Button reingezogen, doppelt auf den Button geklickt um mir den Eventhandler erzeugen zu lassen und habe dann 
exakt 2 Zeilen Code ergänzt und hatte deine gewünschte Funktionalität in C# (das ganze in nicht mal in 1 Minute):

using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.ComponentModel;
using System.Data;
using System.Drawing;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;
using System.Windows.Forms;

namespace WindowsFormsApplication1
{
    public partial class Form1 : Form
    {
        private string myStr = String.Empty;

        public Form1()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }

        private void button2_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            myStr = textBx1.Text;
        }
    }
}

Benutzt habe ich Microsoft Visual C# 2010 Express.

Du kannst natürlich deine C++-Funktionen einfach in eine DLL kapseln und diese einfach in deinem neuen 
GUI-Projekt einbinden. Dann stehen dir die Funktionen dort zur Verfügung, ohne dass du an denen direkt was ändern 
musst.


----------



## Crymes (26. Februar 2011)

Das ist die Idee!
Ich kann mit C# die Oberfläche gestalten, verknüpfen und mit C++ den eigentlichen Code schreiben.
Werd nächste Woche mal sehen ob ich zur Bibliothek komm und mir ein entsprechendes Buch besorgen kann.
Soweit Schimmel Danke


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (27. Februar 2011)

mit c++ und msvc++ kann man doch genauso einfach Forms erstellen.
wenn du den Textbox input in einen bestimmten Typ umwandeln willst, dann schreibst du z.B. Double::TryParse(txtTextfeld->Text, zielvariable);
was drin steht kannst direkt mit "txtTextfeld->Text" auslesen und umgekehrt kannst dem auch einfach so etwas zu weisen(txtTextfeld->text = "blub")


----------



## Crymes (27. Februar 2011)

Konkret wollte ich nur den Textboxinhalt in einer String Variable haben.
Kann mir jemand sagen, warum mein obiges Prigramm den Datentyp String nicht erkennt?

Ich probiere MOrten wahrscheinlich mal dein Beispiel, danke.


----------



## Supeq (3. März 2011)

Was heisst nicht erkennt?

Deine Button2-Klick-Event-Methode ist leer, da kann nix passieren 

Wie es geht hat deckard doch in Post 2 geschrieben^^


----------

